# router bit info



## steve pearce (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm working on a raised panel door that was made in the 1940's or 50's. It is made of mahogany and has a trim piece that is a bead pattern, that holds the panel in place. The piece is 1/2 inch tall and 3/4 inch wide with 1/16 inch shoulders (i'm not sure that is the right terminology), and appears to have a 1/2 inch bead.

I have looked at the web sites for a profile that matches this, but don't see anything that is even close. Is there a common bit for this? can you help with a source.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steve, it is not uncommon to find an old stlye moulding that is different from what is available now. If it is important to you to maintain this profile you can send a section of the old moulding to Whiteside and have a custom bit made.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome Steve to the forums.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

This is one of the times a picture is worth a 1000 words, can post a snapshot of it ?, I'm sure some of the members can help you find a source 


========


steve pearce said:


> I'm working on a raised panel door that was made in the 1940's or 50's. It is made of mahogany and has a trim piece that is a bead pattern, that holds the panel in place. The piece is 1/2 inch tall and 3/4 inch wide with 1/16 inch shoulders (i'm not sure that is the right terminology), and appears to have a 1/2 inch bead.
> 
> I have looked at the web sites for a profile that matches this, but don't see anything that is even close. Is there a common bit for this? can you help with a source.


----------

